# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Peshku mbron diabetikët nga dëmtimet në veshke

## YlliRiaN

Peshku mbron diabetikët nga dëmtimet në veshke
Nëse konsumojnë peshk, diabetikët janë të mbrojtur nga dëmtimet në veshka, që janë shpesh sëmundje që bashkëshoqërojnë diabetin, sidomos atë tip II.

Të paktën ky është konkluzioni i një studimi të publikuar në revistën amerikane "American journal of kidney disease".

Në një studim të realizuar në Cambridge, Angli, është marrë një kampion prej mbi 22 mijë vullnetarë, nga të cilët 517 prej tyre vuanin nga diabeti.

Vullnetarëve u është kërkuar të shpjegojnë menynë e tyre dhe u pa se konsumimi i peshkut kishte efekte pozitive dhe se ishte e nevojshme që diabetikët të konsumonin të paktën dy porcione peshk në javë.

Ndër pacientët që ndiqnin këtë regjim dietetik, prej dy porcionesh dhe më tepër peshk në javë, studiuesit kanë vërejtur praninë e më pak proteinave në urinë, një kusht që quhet "makroalbuminuria", që është shenjë e dëmtimeve në veshka.

Vetëm 8% e tyre kanë shfaqur këtë gjendje, ndërsa pjesa tjetër e diabetikëve që konsumonin më pak peshk, kishin një risk prej 18% për të shfaqur "makroalbuminurin".

----------

